# MK2 v MK1 rear seat area?



## releaseyourself (May 18, 2008)

Hi,
Used to own a 2002 TT purchased from new and the new TDI TT is quite tempting.

Could anyone tell me if there is more room in the rear seat area than the MK1 TT?

We have a 13 year old daughter and she fits in a MK1 at a squeeze. We will be visiting the local dealer to sit her in the back next week.

Cheers,
Paul.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Supposed to be more room but I can't see where. How tall are you?


----------



## releaseyourself (May 18, 2008)

Its my daughter that will be in the back. I get the drivers seat! 

She is about 5ft tall. Its just in the MK1 she has to bend her head slightly due to the rear glass.


----------



## Momus (Apr 1, 2008)

And you are quite positive she has stopped growing?


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

Momus said:


> And you are quite positive she has stopped growing?


lol... nice one..
but hey, i was driving yesterday for an hours journey with a 5'9ft lady friend in the front and a 5'8 lady friend in the back of my mk1.. didnt hear any complaints.. ok, maybe on a couple of bumpy road bits.. Nevertheless, it makes for a nicer driving environment..! Although none of them was my daughter.. so my point could be well off... :? :? :roll:


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

There's more legroom than a MKI but the main problem is headroom,not much growing room if she's 13 now.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

releaseyourself said:


> Its my daughter that will be in the back. I get the drivers seat!
> 
> She is about 5ft tall. Its just in the MK1 she has to bend her head slightly due to the rear glass.


I was just wondering how far back you put you seat :roll:


----------



## releaseyourself (May 18, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> releaseyourself said:
> 
> 
> > Its my daughter that will be in the back. I get the drivers seat!
> ...


I am a short ass! lol


----------



## releaseyourself (May 18, 2008)

I only keep cars for around 1-2 years so hopefully she wont grow that fast


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

She won't fit!

Those rear seats are suitable for a kid up to about eight - after that, you need to lop off their legs below the knees and teach them to keep their chins permanently pressed against their chest.

This of course will no doubt draw some attention from social services....


----------



## Chippy_boy (Jan 15, 2008)

Singletrack said:


> She won't fit!
> 
> Those rear seats are suitable for a kid up to about eight


I don't agree with this.

My wife is about 5ft tall - maybe a little taller - and she fits OK in the back, provided the person in the front is not too tall as well. Headroom is not a problem for a 5ft person.


----------



## releaseyourself (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for your advice guys.

We are going to visit the dealer in a few days to see if there is enough room in the back. Otherwise i will have to stick with the MetroProject order.


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

The trick for the person sitting in the back is to sit sideways.. i.e. legs behind one seat, bum behind the other seat.. I continuously carry a 3rd person in the back during the summer months, and he's about 5'6..


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

My understanding, I don't remember from where, is that the MkII has more headroom in the rear. It was probably in the Audi blurb somewhere. I think itt has something to do with the "sweeping" rear of the mkII as opposed to the "bubble" of the mkI.

Phil 



releaseyourself said:


> Hi,
> Used to own a 2002 TT purchased from new and the new TDI TT is quite tempting.
> 
> Could anyone tell me if there is more room in the rear seat area than the MK1 TT?
> ...


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

For a relatively short journey and you have the agreement of both passengers! ..my girlfriend sat in the front with the seat really far forward, but not enough to breathe mist on the windscreen or anything like that! My mother then fitted quite snuggly in the back seat, her hair did brush against the back window a bit, but it wasnt too bad.

And...no, they're not circus midgets, they're probably about 5'2"..each!

With that said, it was only 15 min journey any longer than that and you're fooked.

If you have a daughter who'll be in the car quite a lot, get an A5. :idea:


----------

